# Manufacturing Engineer Looking to Move to Australia



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am an electronics graduate with a background in manufacturing. I have obtained my Class 176 visa and have just returned home to Kuala Lumpur from my validation trip to Sydney. I am planning to go over to Australia later in the year to look for work. I am thinking of finding some casual work to support myself whilst I look for an opportunity in engineering/manufacturing. I was wondering whether anyone can tell me what the job market is like at present for casual work.

Thanks and Regards,
Hock Siew


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Job Market in Australia remains very good all the time. What may be a problem though is that employers often require local (Australian) experience and additional licenses despite the fact that Immigration Office and other bodies recognized your occupation as a Engineer.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I do not know that I would be as bold as Dexter to say the job market is good all the time but he is down Sydney way and will know his local scene better.

I think at the moment, the unemployment rate _[ based on fulltime employment ]_ is about 5% nationally, higher in some regions than others.
Australia was not totally unaffected by the GFC and a lot of people had work hours reduced and that meant normally employed Ausssies were looking for additional work.

The other thing that has happened in recent years has been a substantial upsurge in international students and many look for casual employment and there'll be something of a flow on effect too for many international students took up studying as a pathway to PR and it'll remain to be seen what the impact of that is along with any extension of the GFC.

In a nutshell, it is often said if you really want work you can find it but I do not know if that is the case right now and you may not want to be too fussy in what you look at being casual about.


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Dexter and Wanderer,

Thank you for your replies.

I am not particular about what type of work I start off with. I am willing to do most types of casual work to begin with.

I am concerned that it may take some time to find engineering or professional level work. On the other hand, I am afriad that I may find it difficult to find lower paying temporary jobs because I may be considered "over-qualified".

Thanks again; appreciate your feedback 

Regards,
Hock Siew


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hock Siew said:


> Dear Dexter and Wanderer,
> 
> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


One advantage for you is the cheap flights KL to GC or Melbourne and not too expensive to get from those destinations to Sydney and perhaps more manufacturing work about Melbourne anyway.
Have you thought of making a job seeking trip over, say look at a period of a couple of weeks and for a month or so prior you could research possible jobs and get applications in, say you'll be in Australia for a range of dates and see how you go.
If you get an offer, they'll probably be OK for you to allow up to a couple of months to head back to Malaysia to get organised for a return trip if need be.


----------



## attonyzhou (Apr 25, 2010)

I have same situation, i got my 175visa and have been in Sydney for 2 week last year in Christmas holiday. I have 10 years embedded software experience in world famous semiconductor company. I have started to seek job since last year as well as the time I was in Sydney last Dec. I have never got a interview So i don't think australia job market is good. Recently I am thinking about 2 options i) quit my good job here and go to australia for long term. ii) spend 3 week holiday in australia try again to find job, then come back and quit job...


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Wanderer and Attonyzhou,

Thank you for the replies 

During my validation trip, I did look around for a job; although I was not successful. I am planning to go there again, although I have not decided whether to try and take enough leave to make a long enough visit, or to just leave my job and go there on the long term to search for one. But at most, I will make one more visit there. It will be very long before I can accumulate enough leave for a third trip, and I do not want to delay my move any further.

I am just worried about the cost of living there. That is why I asked about the casual work - to sustain myself whilst I am looking for a job.

Regards,
Hock Siew


----------



## attonyzhou (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck Hock, I also plan a job seek trip later this year.


----------

